# Good seafood/lobster/sushi buffet? (in FL)



## yumdrey (Dec 8, 2011)

I am looking for good seafood/lobster buffet and seafood/sushi buffet in Orlando area, bonita springs or west palm beach area in FL.
I will be staying at Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve, then Marriott's Ocean Pointe, and then Hyatt Coconut Plantation.
Any good restaurants recommendation (not just buffet style) in those areas would be appreciated!


----------



## SMZ (Dec 8, 2011)

*Best Sushi Orlando*

Mikado Sushi in Hunters Creek is the best I have had for traditional sushi or seafood. They are just south about 10 driving minutes of Lake Shore behind the Ale House. http://www.mikadosushiorlando.com/ 
Always fresh and friendly!
Have fun, what a beautiful resort, be sure to schedule some sun sets from your resort!


----------



## Keep Traveling (Dec 8, 2011)

Actually there is a place called Urban Hibachi right near Lakeshore Reserve.

They are very reasonable priced and they have gift certificates on restaurant.com

One of our favorite sushi places.

KT


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't eat sushi, but my daughter and son in law thought the one in bonita springs was great.  south of coconut point in the steimart plaza.


----------



## Don (Dec 9, 2011)

Riggin's Crab House in Lantana, near W. Palm Beach.


----------



## chrispy08 (Dec 11, 2011)

I like the Miller Ale House for seafood, lobster, shrimp and mussels and all the fixins for 17.00 when I was there last year!


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 11, 2011)

there are several good restaurants in the Coconut Point Mall, and some chains too.    Bice, Hemingway's, Pagellis, and others as well as Ruth Chris Steak house. Miller's Ale house is up at gulf coast town center, it is always crowded and a long wait for a table if you go too late.


----------



## Don (Dec 12, 2011)

The waits are long everywhere during "Snowbird" season.


----------



## Loueloui (Dec 12, 2011)

yumdrey said:


> I am looking for good seafood/lobster buffet and seafood/sushi buffet in Orlando area, bonita springs or west palm beach area in FL.
> I will be staying at Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve, then Marriott's Ocean Pointe, and then Hyatt Coconut Plantation.
> Any good restaurants recommendation (not just buffet style) in those areas would be appreciated!




Hello Yumdrey,


I lived in orlando for more than 10 years, and I love the tourist area, and visit there at least monthly (I live in Tampa). I will let you in on some of the best restaurants in the tourist area. Most of these are not buffets, though there are many in Central Florida almost all of them are not worthwhile. 


If you are looking for good sushi in the tourist area, I would try Kobe Japanese Steakhouse, or Thai Thani. Both are reasonable. Thai Thani is exceedingly cheap for the tourist area, and the food is an excellent value. Kobe is similar to Benihana, though 10 times better. If you visit them you will NOT go back to Benihana. Look for the fancier Kobe, not the plain jane strip mall location. 

For Chinese food, I would try Ming Court (high end) or Kim Wu, an excellent value impeccable service, and a locally owned business to boot.

For seafood you can't do much better than McCormick & Schmick's (pricey) or Landry's (reasonable). High Tide Harry's (cheap) is also good, and good for kids . Stay FAR away from Crab House (yuck). Please do not be suckered into going to Angel's Buffet, you will just encourage them.

For steaks, I would recommend Morton's (very expensive and worth it), Del Frisco's (expensive), Charley's (pricey), Cattleman's (moderate) and of course there are always the chains- Longhorn, Outback etc. Stay away from Black Angus (terrible), or Salt Island (crooks). 

The best deal on Breakfast you can get in the tourist area is Shoney's on Kissimmee-Vineland Road. This is an exception to my buffet rule and is cheap, fast and good. Grab a visitor's guide from the rack in front to get a dollar off per person coupon. Sizzler (yes they still exist) is distant second, but very cheap, $3.99 at last count. Could use better coffee though . 


The best Lunch deal in the tourist area is, hands down, Earl of Sandwich at Downtown Disney.


If you remember one thing about eating in Central Florida remember this- Do NOT eat at any restaurant on US 192 (Irlo Bronson Memorial Highway). Not only is the food inedible, they are absolutely the worst tourist traps in Florida. For that matter, I would be reluctant to eat at any restaurant in Kissimmee or St. Cloud.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 12, 2011)

we had a nice meal at Downtown Disney at House of Blues and used a Restaurant.com certificate.


----------



## yumdrey (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you very much!
I wrote down all the recommendations!!


----------



## nkldavy (Dec 14, 2011)

*Boston Lobster*

3 of them in Orlando area.   All the lobster you can eat, but only one at a time.

Uncle Davey


----------

